# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Listes non exhaustives des billets par catgorie

## Invit

Bonsoir, 

On peut voir actuellement sur la page principale au moins deux billets de la catgorie *Javascript* ouverts par *danielhagnoul* (dans lesquels j'ajouterais bien =javascript pour avoir la coloration syntaxique dans les codes).
Lorsque l'on clique sur la catgorie *Javascript* rattache au billet, et  l'auteur, on retrouve bien les billets en question.
Mais lorsqu'on clique sur la mme catgorie *Javascript* sur le menu de droite : 


on ne retrouve qu'un seul billet crit par *Bovino*.
J'ai regard pour les autre catgories, c'est la mme chose : trs peu de billets figurent par rapport aux rels prsents (par exemple catgorie C vide alors qu'il y a au moins ce billet).

PS: 
pourrait-on rajouter les balises CODE dans celui-ci ?Tolr ?Balises Javascipt  rectifier ici


 ::merci::

----------


## kolodz

Pour la coloration syntaxique, je lui ai souffl l'ide  ::D:

----------


## Invit

Nickel,  ::merci::

----------


## Bovino

Peut-tre un moteur intelligent qui ne fait ressortir que les billets exceptionnels...  ::whistle:: 

 ::pastaper:: 

Plus srieusement, il s'agit probablement d'une histoire de casse.
Le champ pour entrer les tags est pseudolibre, c'est--dire qu'on te suggre des tags, mais que tu peux en ralit entrer le nom que tu veux.
Daniel semble utiliser le nom "javascript" alors que dans les propositions, c'est "Javascript" (en plus, logiquement, c'est plutt sens tre "JavaScript"  ::aie:: ), du coup, dans la recherche, la casse est probablement prise en compte.

----------

